# Payout Comparison - Uber vs. Lyft



## Johnny Drives (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Everyone: Just a heads up on the new pay difference between Uber and Lyft as of 2/2018 in Detroit, MI market.

Uber X is .15 cents per min and .80 cents per mile. Ubers cut is 28% of total fare. You do the math. 

Lyft Classic is .15 cents per min and $1.00 per mile. Lyft's cut us 25% of total fare. You do the math. 

Also, on average, I get somewhere between a $3-$10 tip on 6 out of 10 rides with Lyft and a $1-$5 tip on 2 out of 10 rides with Uber - that's since they instituted tipping on the app. (Note: I've been driving for a little over 1 year now.)

Uber pax just seem more resistant to tipping for some reason. It could be because they're not used to it where as Lyft passengers are, or they're just more of a "frugal" sort.  I guess it's all about conditioning.

Of course, Lyft PLUS is $1.35/mile after their cut and Uber XL is only $.98/mile after their cut. Even worse spread...

Thought: I think this is probably why, while I'm at the Airport, and Lyft is surging, and I turn on Uber "XL only mode", arrival passengers start pinging me for rides on the Uber app with "XL only mode" enabled versus using Lyft Classic. It's getting to the point where passengers are becoming more savvy and are using both apps in comparison at the same time. The fare war continues!! LOL!

My motto: "Drive Crafty or Park It!" 

Best regards,

JD


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Doesn't this vary market to market?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Where? Every market and region within markets is different.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

That's great that Lyft is actually paying a decent amount. Did they increase it recently in that area?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JD not correct......Uber rates are posted and that's your cut per mile. Lyft doesn't show the cut for driver, so you have to take the 25% off the dollar rate.

You your basically the 1.00 per mile for both and 7o cents per mile uber @ 30% and 75 cents per mile Lyft @ 25% cut

It's a nickel difference between both


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Johnny Drives said:


> Hey Everyone: Just a heads up on the new pay difference between Uber and Lyft as of 2/2018.
> 
> Uber X is .11 cents per min and .60 cents per mile.
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft LOVE people who don't understand how things work. That there iz called Job Security.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> JD not correct......Uber rates are posted and that's your cut per mile. Lyft doesn't show the cut for driver, so you have to take the 25% off the dollar rate.
> 
> You your basically the 1.00 per mile for both and 7o cents per mile uber @ 30% and 75 cents per mile Lyft @ 25% cut
> 
> It's a nickel difference between both


Official Uber rates in Detroit are 0.80/mile, 0.15/ minute. The rates quoted by the OP are what Uber pays him (0.60/mile after 25% cut). Lyft rates there are currently 1.00/mile and 0.15/minute, so I presume he gets around 0.75/mile after Lyfts cut.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Official Uber rates in Detroit are 0.80/mile, 0.15/ minute. The rates quoted by the OP are what Uber pays him (0.60/mile after 25% cut). Lyft rates there are currently 1.00/mile and 0.15/minute, so I presume he gets around 0.75/mile after Lyfts cut.
> 
> View attachment 203726
> View attachment 203727


It said seventy cents for Uber in his city currently .....that's what I thought I seen for Detriot.

Either way, lyft screws my market with long distance dead mile pickups and unreachable PDB.... They are just as bad as Uber!!!!


----------



## Johnny Drives (Nov 27, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> JD not correct......Uber rates are posted and that's your cut per mile. Lyft doesn't show the cut for driver, so you have to take the 25% off the dollar rate.
> 
> You your basically the 1.00 per mile for both and 7o cents per mile uber @ 30% and 75 cents per mile Lyft @ 25% cut
> 
> It's a nickel difference between both


In Detroit, Uber takes 28% of fares, Lyft 25%.

.15/min / .80/mile - 28% = .11/min. & .60/mile (both rounded).

Check your trip payouts Brother. They did a "secret" 3% increase on their cut back in August 2018 or so after they started allowing tipping on the app.

JD


----------



## Johnny Drives (Nov 27, 2016)

Gilby said:


> Doesn't this vary market to market?


I'm in Detroit MI.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Around here , Uber pickups are usually only minutes away . Lyft pickups are usually twice the distance away . Try driving 1/2 hour to get a cancel fee of $5 ! Guess it is better than the $3.75 Uber pays . You need to factor everything . Of course , the city is busier than rural areas . Same goes for the airport . I personally can't sit in an airport , I like the driving .There is the treatment of drivers that matters more to me , rather than a nickel here or there . Both have their pros & cons , that is why they are still around .
Over
Added; How about this , you ask for a college girl to get her cancel fee back because she was new to using app & put adjacent street down for pickup . Uber says ok & deducts $5 from you amount . (that's right , Uber charges you their cut)


----------



## Johnny Drives (Nov 27, 2016)

over & done said:


> Around here , Uber pickups are usually only minutes away . Lyft pickups are usually twice the distance away . Try driving 1/2 hour to get a cancel fee of $5 ! Guess it is better than the $3.75 Uber pays . You need to factor everything . Of course , the city is busier than rural areas . Same goes for the airport . I personally can't sit in an airport , I like the driving .There is the treatment of drivers that matters more to me , rather than a nickel here or there . Both have their pros & cons , that is why they are still around .
> Over
> Added; How about this , you ask for a college girl to get her cancel fee back because she was new to using app & put adjacent street down for pickup . Uber says ok & deducts $5 from you amount . (that's right , Uber charges you their cut)


Hi, thanks for responding. Yes, I will admit that Lyft has a bad habit of sending those 20-30 minute ETA pickup time requests. Two days ago in Ann Arbor, they pinged me to pickup a pax 35 minutes away! It's ridiculous sometimes. I just ignore those and let them go by.

My basic rule is, if any pax is further than 7 minutes away on a "non surged" Uber X pick up, I don't accept the trip. For Lyft, because they pay a little bit more, it's 8 minute ETA limit. Of course I'll always factor in Surge pricing and increase the pickup time accordingly, and also if it's an XL type ride. But for my biz model, no matter what's going on surge wise, I don't pick up anybody that's more than 15 minutes away. It's just too time-consuming and usually ends up being an unprofitable trip.

Like any business, you have to know your numbers. After a year of doing this I've got mine down pat. This Rideshare business is truly an Art AND a Science, so you have to kind of learn to be very crafty with it to make it profitable every time you do it.

Thanks for the interaction!

With my best,

JD



over & done said:


> Around here , Uber pickups are usually only minutes away . Lyft pickups are usually twice the distance away . Try driving 1/2 hour to get a cancel fee of $5 ! Guess it is better than the $3.75 Uber pays . You need to factor everything . Of course , the city is busier than rural areas . Same goes for the airport . I personally can't sit in an airport , I like the driving .There is the treatment of drivers that matters more to me , rather than a nickel here or there . Both have their pros & cons , that is why they are still around .
> Over
> Added; How about this , you ask for a college girl to get her cancel fee back because she was new to using app & put adjacent street down for pickup . Uber says ok & deducts $5 from you amount . (that's right , Uber charges you their cut)


Never grant cancel fees back. Act dumb and say you don't know how to do it, or that it can't be done. That cancel fee was their fault, so they should bear the burden.

JD


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Rule of thumb , I try to promote both Uber & Lyft . I don't like when companies monopolize . I figure competition is good for both driver & rider . That being said , Lyft was slow that night , so I drove the extra . I think a regular cab beat me there so they took that instead . Funny thing is it was 1/2 hour out from the area I was in . Then I kept being pinged to go another 1/2 further . Lyft was pulling me into the city . Guess it was the bar closing rush & I was out of Active zone .
Over


----------



## Johnny Drives (Nov 27, 2016)

over & done said:


> Rule of thumb , I try to promote both Uber & Lyft . I don't like when companies monopolize . I figure competition is good for both driver & rider . That being said , Lyft was slow that night , so I drove the extra . I think a regular cab beat me there so they took that instead . Funny thing is it was 1/2 hour out from the area I was in . Then I kept being pinged to go another 1/2 further . Lyft was pulling me into the city . Guess it was the bar closing rush & I was out of Active zone .
> Over


Yes, I agree. Promote both. However I do find that one will get busier than another on a certain day or night for weird flukes of market demand. For me, I just go with the flow of whatever the particular area is demanding at the time based on surging.

JD


----------

